# Another WestJet Christmas Miracle



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 3, 2014)

[SIZE=11pt]After the millions of hits it got last year......WestJet has produced another Christmas Miracle Video. And this year, a Spanish speaking Santa is taking wishes in the Dominican Republic. A destination WestJet serves from several Canadian cities.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]
[/SIZE]


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 3, 2014)

Air Canada couldn't let WestJet show them up and when two pilots walk into a London UK bar and offer to buy a round......it's not what you think!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8yACoTY7OQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## XHRTSP (Dec 3, 2014)

I wish I could do that at my company. If I were caught on camera walking into a bar in uniform I'd be fired on the spot.


----------

